# Autumn-My sweet baby!



## BSAR (Apr 14, 2008)

Ok I have decided that I would make a blog about my heartbunny-Autumn. I thought that you all would also like to know about Magic's wife!

PART ONE:

Here are some facts and the 411 on Autumn:

Birthday: (unknown so i made one up) July 26th 2005

Gotcha day: Sometime in March, 2006

Breed: Mixed-The best breed ever! You never know how cute they will be or what colors you'll get!

Marital Status: Married to pro jumper Magic-Star

Full Name: Autumn Rose Ritch

Kids: 28 all together, 9 dead as we know of.

When my sister and I went to pick out Autumn and Magic they were in a small dog crate with three other buns, they were crowded. I got Autumn because I loved her coloring and I was especially sorry for her, I dont' know why but I just felt sorry for her. When we brought Autumn home we thought she was the boy and Magic was the girl so I named her Thumper, at first I thought that she didn't like me because she didn't like it when I petted her. Magic's name at the time was Velvet, it changed quite a bit until we figured out that Autumn was the girl, I don't remember how we figured it out, I think it was when she had her first litter. Anyways my sister told me that "Thumper" would get used to me. Well Autumn still doesn't like to be petted much. lol. 

So we knew we wanted a litter right away, we were prepared and had researched and studied a lot before we got our rabbits. We always let Magic and Autumn play together and thought it was akward that the girl (Magic we thought) was humping Autumn ( the boy we thought), after a couple of weeks we figured that "Velvet" was pregnant. Well boy did we get a surprise when one morning we went down and there was babies in Autumn's cage! We were like " okay either we got two girls or Magic is really the boy." So on that day, May 1st 2006 we welcomed Artie and his three siblings into the world. He did have another sibling that was stillborn at birth. Autumn was a great mom, we didn't know who the daddy was, Magic or one of the other buns in that cage. I guess we just came to realize that Magic was most likely the boy. We still are unsure of the daddy, oh well. Since then Autumn and Magic have gaven us three more litters, the second litter, of eight, all died on the second day because we just had used a pepsi box as the nesting box and it had worked fine the first time so we figured the same for the second, but no. On the second day we went down there to check on them and all but one were dead. They were all over the cage and all though summer, they froze to death. We tried to keep the last one warm but it was too late. :sad:



Ok so enough of her history for now! Here are some pictures of Autumn and family! Enjoy! ( the pics go in order of oldes to latest)





Autumn checking on her babies! I think this was her fourth litter.




Autumn's last litter.




Magic and his mini-me. This was from our miracle litter(story later) of 9, the thrid litter. We had such beautiful varities that time!




Beautiful girl!




Lazy girl.




Lazy ear!

Ok that is enough for now! PART 2 of Autmn's storycoming soon! Enjoy!!


----------



## polly (Apr 14, 2008)

She is a beautiful colour BSAR nice to see some pics of her


----------



## BSAR (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks!! I will have part two of her story up tomorrow.


----------



## trailsend (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes she is a lovely color! Can't wait for more stories & pictures.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Apr 16, 2008)

She is beautiful! Magic is so lucky, hehe. I love her name too, Autumn Rose, sounds really pretty!


----------



## FallingStar (Apr 16, 2008)

Awww, cute pics of her.. I loved there wedding!


----------



## BSAR (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

Ok here is part two of Autumn's story:

Ok so I think I will start off with how Autumn got her name: Autumn Rose.

I have always like the name Autumn and autumn/fall is my favorite season and since Autumn's coloring is just like the colors around fall I thought that is would fit her perfectly. I think that any thing-animal, person, stuffed animal, should have a middle name. It just doesn't seem right without one. It took me awhile to figure out what her middle name would be, but then I came upon, Rose, I like roses and one of my favorite teachers is named Rose. It also fit well with Autumn and it made me think of roses blooming in the fall instead of spring. So I decided she would be named Autumn Rose! 

Now all about Autumn and the "Miracle Litter"

On Autumn's first litter she lost one baby, we named her Angel May and buried her right outside of the barn. She was born in May and all and we just called her Angel because she was an angel now. No idea if the baby was really a boy, but that didn't really matter. So Autumn's second litter was born perfect! Eight healthy adventurous babies! The problem was that since we didn't know much about nextboxes and using a regular pepsi box with no wall worked fine for the first litter, we thought it would work again for sure! Well on the second day, we went down to check on the babies, we were gonna stay the night at our friend's house the night before but didn't, when we got down there we saw that all of the babies were dead and lying everywhere. We new why, because the night before they had been crawling out of their nest. We thought that they would be smart and stay in during the night. But no. I happened to see that one baby was barely alive so I started warming it up and breathing on it. By that time our mom was down at the barn. Sadly that little baby died in my hands, we buried them all next to Angel May and had quite a formal burial. It was so sad to lose them all, but since were weren't very close to them I didn't cry. I do feel sorry for them. I just wasn't sad enough for tears, kinda mean I know. 

So when Autumn had her third litter, 9 healthy babies, (we had a nest box by then) we immediatley felt that God had blessed us with these babies and they were replacing the nine we lost. That is why we called them our Miracle Litter. That litter has such beautiful babies in it, one that looked like Artie, one that looked like Autumn, and one that looked like Magic! Except his one white paw and stripe were on the opposite side! We named her J.J: Jay Junior. That had to be my favorite litter of all. We even had to wild looking ones, Quinn and Quaid! The others were named Selena, Gracie, Harley, Sammie and I can't even remember the others! But they were all so sweet! We kept Gracie and I was going to show her in 4h and breed her, but then she got some infection type thing in her eye and couldn't be shown and we sold her. We don't know where any of those babies are except for Harley who is in heaven and Sammie who we sold to someone. But the others went to the pet shops and to the sale barn. I wish we had kept J.J she was just so awesome how she looked jus like her dad, I feel like an idiot now for not keeping her and keeping Gracie instead. 

I just want all of those babies we raised to know that we love them and hope they are happy, and safe! 

I hope you have enjoyed pretty much the ending to the main story. I will have many more stories of Autumn to come! Here are some more pictures for you to enjoy! (Note: some of these pics may be elsewhere on the forums as well)





What you looking at?




Hola me name is Autumn!




Cute Auttie!




Look at her! She is just so precious!

I will get some pictures up later of her Miracle Litter and other litter's as well! I hope you enjoy these!


----------



## BSAR (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok I am still uploading the pics to photobucket. They changed it and you can only upload one at a time now urggh. So here are the ones I have so far:




1st litter! Artie is the one on the left.




Again but older. Artie is the only one with his eyes not open.




Here is one just of Artie! 




Artie again, he looks like a chinese man! Look at his little beard!




The Quads again! 

Okay that is enough for now! I don't want to overload you guys in cuteness to soon! I will get more pics of the litters over the next couple of days! Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## BSAR (Apr 20, 2008)

Ok yesterday was Autumn's first show! I had decided to show her in pet than rather just have her sit around all the time. She was in the pet class going up against Magic, Willow and Fallingstar's bunnies, andone or two other buns. The judge that judged them did it kinda weird not like how the others judge the pets as an actual type class. So everyone got a :blueribbon:and then one bun, which was Falling Stars' Rayne, got the Best of Breed/pet. So anyhow Autumn got her first ribbon today!

Autumn also had to get a tattoo and she did great!! All the other buns (of ours and FSR's)who were getting theirs flinched a bit and Autumn just sat thru it like it was nothing. 

When they first got them the people who did the tattoos used this really old clamp and it didn't work. So we had to go back and they used the inkinator thing. Both times Autumn thought it didn't hurt at all and all the other buns had to be held tight. I think that she thinks that having babies is more painful than getting a tattoo!:nod


----------



## Becca (Apr 22, 2008)

AWWWWW I love all those pics!!!
Such cute little bunnehs


----------



## BSAR (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks Babybunnies!


----------



## BSAR (Apr 26, 2008)

Today all of the bunnies are going to get to come out and play so I am sure that I will have several more pics to update Autumn's blog! And maybe even story!


----------



## BSAR (May 3, 2008)

Ok this weekend is Autumn's first fair! This is just two weeks after her first show! She must think we are crazy putting her thru this! Well as you know the bunnies have to stay over night at the fair grounds and since this is the first time I have been away from Autumn ( different city) for a whole night, a million thoughts are racing thru my mind. 

I'm hoping she is ok, hasn't dumped her water, isn't scared. I'm just so sad without her here and I don't have that comfort spot in my heart where I know she is safe in the shed right near me. Instead I have this scared feeling because of her being a town away. I just can't wait to see her again tomorrow and see how her first night went at the fairgrounds. 

Pics of Autumn at Youth Fair 2008 will be posted tomorrow night!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 6, 2008)

Autumn had another litter after the Miracle litter, remember? She has 6 in that litter. You should tell them about that litter, too. 

Em


----------



## BSAR (May 8, 2008)

I only do some litter stories. I will get to them:biggrin2:.

Sorry I haven't updated with pics. Our camera died this time for good:X. And my sis said that the pics she uploaded onto the computer that we got a SYF she can't find. I will update with Autumn's winnings and all that soon!


----------



## BSAR (May 12, 2008)

Okay its about time I updated this with Autumn's winnings from SYF 2008. 

This was only Autumn's second show and it was just two weeks after her first one!! I Autumn looked pretty scared about going somewhere again, and when we got to the fair grounds to do the vet check and all, she didn't know what was going on and she was scared like all of the other buns. After we got all of the bunnies settled in we left.

The rabbits had to be in their carrying cages for almost three days because the regular cages were still not very safe from the major flooding we had here in Winter. So the buns were upset about being crammed in them all weekend. But we made sure they got out a few times a day for stretching and running. So the first night I was really scared about Autumn, that had been the first time I had been so far away from her. Now I know she is out in the shed and that is far, but she was actually in a different town, scared and had no idea where she was. I kept thinking she was going to get out or someone would let her out or something. The next day she was fine though.

Autum went up against, her husband Magic, Willow, Rayne, Buttercup and Lily in the pet class. Autumn did pretty well. She got a 6th place!! Pretty good I suppose. Lily got fifth, Willow got fourth. Rayne got 1st place and Best of Pet again!! It was also only her second show and she got BOP at both!! I can't remember what Magic and Butter got. Karlee also found out from the judge that Butter was looked like a purebred ahh, gosh i can't remember. Maybe she or my sis will see this and help out.

Anyway Autumn did good at that show and I am proud of her, this is her first year in showing so she is doing good so far. Just because she is getting a 6th doesn't mean she is really bad and shouldn't be shown. 

We are also thinking about breeding Autumn agian. This would be her fifth litter in two years and her 1st in nearly a year. I think she wants to have babies because when I pet her she goes flat and sticks her tail and butt in the air a bit. It would also give her something to do then sit in her box all the time.


----------



## BSAR (Jun 3, 2008)

I have decided not to breed Autumn again because I want to get her spayed this fall. She is almostthreeyears old (madeup b-day: July 26th). So I want to get her spayed so we won't have any accidental litters and so she could get bonded with another rabbit. 

I really want another litter out of her. And I know she wants to be a momma again but we are possibly going to breed Sippi's future girlfriend this summer. And since Autumn is mixed bred I don't want to put any other buns into the world that just may not get good homes, or go to already crowded shelters, etc. 

Well anyway Autumn has not been doing so good on the losing weight thing, I just don't know what it is. Another reason I wanted to breed her was because she is skinnier after birth and all, so that would help her lose some weight. Autumn is liking coming out of her cage more often. She does jump out of the playpen and I am working on teaching her to not do that by putting her back in her cage for a buntimeout and then putting her back in after a few min. 

I haven't worked on bonding with her much yet but I will soon. 

On Memorial Day, we had a little photo shoot after the buns got to play outside for nearly 3 hours. So here they are:




Tilted!! I love this one. I didn't mean for it to be tilted.




This is my favorite one!!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 18, 2008)

Today Autumn got to come out and play with the rest of the bunnies. As always she jumps out of her play pen. (I will have to get a picture of the play pen she jumps out of and maybe some of her jumping out of it.) So today she jumped out several times, even when we put something in the particular corner that she jumps out of. So after a few times I put her in time out. Then after about five minutes she went back into her pen, then she jumped out again and she got put back in time out, for longer. After that she went back in her cage.




Here she is in timeout!




More of Autumn!




All ears!




Laying in her grass bed.




In her cage. After timeout!




Chowing down!!

Enjoy!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jun 19, 2008)

She's a pretty girl!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you Wabbitsmom! 

I just noticed in that last picture that her tattoo is clearly visible. We when had it done, it was supposed to be BSAA but the people who do tattoos are dumb, first they used this clamp one, probably ten years old, and it didn't work at all! And they clearly had the pen sitting right there! Why not use it! lol. Anyway they missspelled her tattoo so now it says ESAA, we have a one of the cheap pen tattooers so we can fix the "E"!


----------



## BSAR (Jul 4, 2008)

Yesterday and today all the bunnies got to come outside and enjoy the pretty nice weather! They were out for a couple of hours each day! 

We have a new pen set up which you can read about and check out in the Rabbitry blog. 

Autumn is next to Sippi and Sippi just loves rubbing on her. Autumn can fit her head through the wire so that just makes it all the more easier for Sippi to pull fur off her head and smother her in Sippi drool. So we had to put some things up so they couldn't do that as easy. Autumn had a great time outside and is looking forward to going back out tomorrow! Here are some pictures of Autumn outside for you all to enjoy!!





Autumn yesterday playing outside.




Back inside eating nummy hay.




Today. Showing her setup next to Sippers.




Checking out her waterbottle. I love this one of her. Except for the bars in the way




EARS!!

Thats it for today and yesterday. Not very many pics of Autumn. We are currently organizing our photobucket and the buns now have their own category. While searching thru old pics I found this one that I would like to share of Magic and Autumn last year or the year before:




Husbun and Wife!

Enjoy the pics~


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 10, 2008)

Mandi, I love Autumn so much because she looks so much like Buttercup! I think they are long lost mother and daughter or something! Haha.

I just love Autumn. She's adorable!:inlove:

P.s. Artie is so cute when he was a little guy. You can really tell which on is him. I miss Arite. :tears2:


----------



## BSAR (Jul 10, 2008)

Aww. Thanks Karlee. I miss him too...:nerves1


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 10, 2008)

I wish those people would at least e-mail you pictures or call you or something! I mean, it's Artie! He's the most lovable bunny I've ever met. 

Poor Artie. :cry4:


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow, her coloring is just beautiful, I can see why you picked her. It almost makes her look like a palomino.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Jess_sully! I love her colouring too!

This evening,Autumn got to come out with all the other bunnies and they played outside for nearly two hours. They had a great time and we took many photos and a few videos! 

Enjoy the photos and the little story:




(This one was taken awhile ago)




A little blue, but so cute!




Tryin to get to the boys.

Autumn and Sippi are like madly in love. Too bad Autumn is already married! They still kiss each other though, because Magic can't see a thing that is going on in Sippi or Autumn's cage! Sippi has pulled some fur out of Autumn's pretty face though, so we try to discourage the kissing sessions! But today we had to get these cute pics of them playing kissy face!




Kissing each other!




Trying to get kisses!




Finally more kisses, err more like eating his fur. lol

After all the other bunnies went inside I decided that Autumn needed some extra time out of her cage. So she came up to the house for awhile. She enjoyed playing and binkying in the front yard while I, cats, the dog, my mom and her boyfriend watched. Then I decided she needed some pictures with the roses:




Such purdy roses!




Trying to get away to get nummy rose petals!

I did give her a rose petal for all her "troubles". After a bit more of playing on the porch...






...or just lying there, I took her inside. I got this pic of her on the couch after I had quickly snapped a pic of one of the cats:




You can see the orange on the cats' tail in the pic.

Autumn came into my room then for awhile and mostly hid under the bed.




Can you see her?

Enjoy!


----------

